

Ask YC: Gmail Down For You Too? - epi0Bauqu

Gmail is down for me.  What about you?
======
ejs
<http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/gmail.com>

------
bigbang
Works for me. For these issues check twitter :)

~~~
epi0Bauqu
Good call.

